# Hi people..



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi people,
My name is Hakan..I currently live in England. I am the new guy here. I think this is a great place to be. I am sure I shall enjoy it. Great musicians from everywhere. Best wishes,

Hakan Yurdakul
www.hakanyurdakul.com


----------



## Shantar (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice to have you here Hakan. 

Chris


----------



## Reegs (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Hakan!

Welcome! o-[][]-o 


Pete


----------



## choir (Jun 4, 2009)

Merhaba hakan it's nice to have you here.


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much guys..


----------

